# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezonde darmen: verstopping of constipatie voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

Gezonde darmen: verstopping of constipatie voorkomen 

*Een ongezonde een vezelarme voeding, gecombineerd met een gebrek aan lichaamsbeweging zijn de voornaamste oorzaken van verstopping of constipatie. Maar liefst één op drie Belgen heeft geregeld last van deze aandoening, onder hen steeds meer kinderen. Men spreekt van verstopping wanneer je minder dan drie keer per week het toilet opzoekt. Er kunnen uiteraard ook ernstige lichamelijke problemen aan de basis liggen, maar in de meeste gevallen zijn de oorzaken van verstopping eerder onschuldig, zodat je er meestal zelf iets kan doen om verstpping of constipatie te voorkomen of te verhelpen.* 


Er kan geen algemeen ontlastingspatroon vooropgesteld worden. Dat verschilt van persoon tot persoon en hangt van je eet- en levenspatroon af. Verstopping en een moeilijke darmtransit zijn zeker geen exclusief vrouwelijk probleem. Het is echter wél opmerkelijk dat tweemaal zoveel vrouwen dan mannen last hebben van deze aandoening. Hoe ouder je wordt, hoe meer klachten. De symptomen van verstopping zijn uiteenlopend maar variëren meestal van een harde ontlasting en een moeilijke (trage) darmtransit tot een opgeblazen gevoel in je buik, vaak last van winderigheid en buikpijn. Word je om de haverklap geconfronteerd met verstiopping, veroorzaakt dit in vele gevallen pijnlijke aambeien.

*Zuivelproducten veroorzaken verstopping*

In vele gevallen is het al voldoende je voedings- en leefpatroon aan te passen om verstopping te voorkomen of te verhelpen. ﻿
﻿Wie geregelt met verstopping of luie darmen wordt geconfronteerd, beperkt het gebruik van allerlei zuivelproducten. Het drinken van melk werkt het ontstaan van constipatie in de hand. Drink daarom nooit meer dan drie glazen melk per dag.

Te weinig drinken

Niet alleen een ongezonde voeding veroorzaakt verstopping, maar ook té weinig of ongezond drinken en dehydratatie. ﻿﻿﻿
Voldoende vocht, bij voorkeur water, zorgt voor een zachte ontlasting, en voorkomt constipatie Wees ook zuinig met alcohol- en/of cafeïnehoudende dranken, ook deze werken dehydratie in de hand.

Angst en stress

Angst en stress hebben een nadelige invloed op je darmen en kunnen op termijn constipatie en luie darmen veroorzaken. ﻿﻿﻿﻿Heb je last van hevige buikkrampen en is het al enkele dagen geleden dat je stoelgang maakte, masseer.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

